# G0704 Yaxis Moving (wiggling) While Transversing The X Axis



## sierrasmith71 (Aug 18, 2016)

While I was indicating my vice on my new Grizzly G0704 mill, I notice that while I was moving the table in the  X axis the test indicator showed a Y axis shift of 1/2 a thou to a full thou per revolution of the lead screw?

Is this to be expected?  or do I need to adjust something? 

Thanks from  a noob!


David G.

Gaithersburg MD


----------



## roadie33 (Aug 18, 2016)

If it is that new, you may want to tighten the GIB screws up a little.
Tighten enough to still let it move freely without binding.
Mine were loose like that also. Just tightened them up and all was good.


----------



## sierrasmith71 (Aug 18, 2016)

roadie33 said:


> If it is that new, you may want to tighten the GIB screws up a little.
> Tighten enough to still let it move freely without binding.
> Mine were loose like that also. Just tightened them up and all was good.



I just remembered that I had not tighten the Y axis locks; securing them helped a bit. I will play with the X axis gibs and see what effect that has.


Thanks


David G.


----------

